# Tornado Red C5 A6



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello all, as the title states, I have a Tornado Red C5 A6 and I was looking to get rid of the chrome trim on the trunk. Any ideas? I am going to blackout the tail lights as well as the rear fog light panel and the badges. Looking for something to do with the trunk trim. I will most likely plasti-dip the window trim and leave the front end alone with the chrome. Unless, of course, you may have suggestions for that as well. Open to all suggestions. Please give me input and any pics you think would look good on the Tornado Red. TIA

Bo


----------

